

Pricing - Legos Regional Ripoffs - timbofield

Buying my son some Lego. I notice this.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.lego.com&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;LEGO-Power-Functions-Motor-Set-8293 for $29.99 USD<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.lego.com&#x2F;en-NZ&#x2F;LEGO-Power-Functions-Motor-Set-8293 for $69.99 NZD<p>If this was purely based on exchange rate, this item would cost ~$35.00 NZD! So that&#x27;s twice the price it should be.<p>GRRR.<p>Fine, I&#x27;ll use an address forwarding service, NZ post offers such a service http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nzpost.co.nz&#x2F;tools&#x2F;youshop<p>After I place the order Lego sends me this charming bit of marketing speak.<p>&quot;In an effort to protect personal consumer information, LEGO Systems, Inc. has elected to no longer process shipments to Third Party Shipping Vendors.&quot;<p>First world problems I know. But this is clearly bullshit.<p>&quot;To protect personal consumer information&quot; O RLY
======
quietbob
So buy from amazon instead & ship via youshop...

~~~
timbofield
Yeah this is plan B, although its a bit more expensive via amazon. It's the
principle of the matter.

